# Cutting horse trainers



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

There is a Kentucky Cutting Horse Association KENTUCKY CUTTING HORSE ASSOCIATION

They have a public Facebook page.

There is a trainer named Matt Williams in Shelbyville. He also has a FB page.

You can call the NCHA in Fort Worth and ask the secretary for a list of trainers known to them that are in your area. Their phone number is (817) 244-6188. They can also tell you when and where shows will be held in your area and if you go to one, every trainer around will be there to visit with.


----------

